# Dave and Aune Conant bottle room



## Jake2150 (Feb 27, 2021)

Dave and Aune Conant (my wife’s grandparents) were avid bottle diggers and antique collectors from Charlestown New Hampshire. This is their “bottle room” which was impressive to 20 year old me but has taken on a whole new level of impressiveness to 45 year old me now that I’m interested in antique bottles.
I’m curious if anyone on the forum knew them? Their son Brian is still a collector.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 27, 2021)

Holy S*** that looks amazing.


----------



## bottles_inc (Feb 27, 2021)

Hoping that's what my house look like in my later years


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 27, 2021)

Speechless. That's my dream house. Love the lamps hanging from the ceiling. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 28, 2021)

many years ago I was a moderator on a Yahoo group called Bottle collectors. I remember them posting a pic of that room....probably more than one pic...It's quite impressive!
~Fred


----------



## yacorie (Feb 28, 2021)

I’ve also seen pics of the room before.  Do us all a favor and spend some time taking pics and sharing them


----------



## Palani (Mar 3, 2021)

Jaw-dropping


----------



## Vacman (Mar 3, 2021)

It's like a stained glass room .with a theme..


----------



## willong (Mar 3, 2021)

EXTRAORDINARY!

Thanks for posting the picture, even if it did revive the envy bug.


----------



## dab46 (Mar 3, 2021)

very nice display room and bottles, always enjoy looking at these pictures


----------



## BF109 (Mar 3, 2021)

WOW super cool!


----------



## American (Mar 4, 2021)

Every bottle collector wants a room like that.  Usually one spouse is a stopper.


----------



## opmustard (Mar 4, 2021)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
opmustard


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Mar 7, 2021)

Speechless also, for a while!

If i was to sit in that room, i'd first spin my chair around to face that amazingly beautiful bottle wall.


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 7, 2021)

yacorie said:


> I’ve also seen pics of the room before.  Do us all a favor and spend some time taking pics and sharing them


Unfortunately, they have both passed and the collection was split up among the heirs. If I come across other photos of their house I’ll post them, it was full of glass and antiques. It was amazing, and they were super people as well. They dug bottles for 40 years.


----------



## Dink1957 (Apr 3, 2021)

I could only imagine sitting in that room with one or both of them and picking there brains about everything in that room. I would bet you anything that they could tell you the story behind any thing you pointed at. That room would overwhelm your senses and the only thing I would be able to say is, "what about that one", over and over again. They should of made that a museum.


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 3, 2021)

Remember seeing that picture on here, maybe more pics, about 12 or more years ago.
Remember the safety wires.
Maybe someone good at searching could find post. Old posts pop up a lot here.


----------

